
Show HN: Anonymous job board to help you quit on good terms - kuobouchen
https://www.leaveongoodterms.com/
======
kuobouchen
Leaveongoodterms.com is a job board built for job seekers and soon-to-be
resigning employees.

Users can anonymously list their current job to find potential candidates to
be their own replacement.

Based on our own experiences with quitting a job, we found that going the
extra mile, having potential replacements ready before quitting has helped
tremendously with maintaining a positive relationship with the workplace and
colleagues alike. So if you are someone who feels anxious about quitting a
job, or you want to make sure you leave the startup in good hands, give our
site a try.

And if you are looking for a job, browse the positions other users have listed
and get first hand information for jobs not available anywhere else.

Please let us know your thoughts.

Happy new year. Hope you can leave on good terms in 2020

------
awin
I have envied working under great managers and to work in teams where there is
a lot of learning. This tool can help people find jobs that is not available
elsewhere, because the job has not been vacant yet. Also, you can get a first
hand account of the role from the person who is currently in the job position,
if you are a match.

Full disclosure: Me and Bouchen met in StartupSchool forums and I liked this
idea and helped him build this product.

------
felipebrnd
Hey, love the idea!

I could have actually used it recently.

My 2 cents:

-> would be nice to read the job description before "applying" to it, this was the very first thing I missed because only the technologies, level and so may not be enough.

-> what about potential salary? maybe that would also be a decision factor

~~~
kuobouchen
Good points, we definitely are considering those. We are always trying to
balance the anonymity, ease of use, and informativeness. I agree that the more
demanding/complex the job is, the more information the better.

